# Properly protected?



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Fire alarm cable? I'll post a video when I get home

Edit: And more photos since apparently this mobile app is crap.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Edrick said:


> Fire alarm cable? I'll post a video when I get home
> 
> Edit: And more photos since apparently this mobile app is crap.


I have a roll that has a couple of 14 THHN in it. 
Is it proper? No. 
Will it melt on a 30 amp breaker? Maybe. 
Does it have a ground? Who knows.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

This mobile app is pissing me off of well. 

Any who it was there method of extending the fire alarm system I to a construction zone there's about 100' of it that goes over cereal boxes and under them too with the cereal boxes sitting on top of the cable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plyE-8ck5QA


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Edrick said:


> This mobile app is pissing me off of well.


I like the mobile App. I use it 99% of the time. 
I just wish there was a "Thanks" button. 
I kinda feel like a hack not being able to thank members for help.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I like the mobile App. I use it 99% of the time.
> I just wish there was a "Thanks" button.
> I kinda feel like a hack not being able to thank members for help.


It usually doesn't give me issues it could be because of the version of iOS i was using.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I hated the Mobil app, went back to using the full version website on my phone and it is so much better.


----------

